# 36" t5 light fixture



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

So i ordered a brand new odyssea 36" t5 fixture that holds 4 bulbs. I ordered it for $80. Does anyone want it? I don't need this one because I got a 48 inch tank. I"m looking to see if anyone local wants to take it for the price .Let me know!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

T5 HO? One or two power cords/switches?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

it's t5 ho. 
Dimensions - 35.50" x 7.50" x 2.15" (2.65" with brackets) 
Extendable to 40" long max with bracket 
Supports 4x 39W T5 High Output lamps 
Supports 4x Bluemoon LED 
Quick disconnect ballast 
Individual power cords for each function 
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing 
Reflector 
Acrylic splash guard 
CE Certified


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52304p.htm


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would love to have it if no one else has asked. I have a 40 gallon it would fit nicely.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i still have it. pm ?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Change of price!
I really need the money.
$60!


----------



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm in west plano


----------

